# Can I use Ultra DMA 133/100/66/33 for DVD?



## XFs (Oct 13, 2006)

I noticed some motherboards have only Ultra DMA 133/100/66/33 sockets for ATA devices.

Does that mean they cannot use a DVD drive, unless they have a DMA 100/66/33 socket?


----------



## PC eye (Oct 13, 2006)

Optical drives are all ATA33 as opposed to ATA100 and 133 hard drives. Older ATA66 hard drives would run as well. A dvd drive will work like any other ide type drive. The reference there points to being able to run ATA133 hard drives on those boards due to the support for them.


----------

